# Windows XP - Can't see workgroup PC's



## dannysmith43 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've been pulling my hair out all morning with this one and no luck whatsoever!

The Scenario;

I have 2x Windows Pro PC's both with SP2. They are connected through a very simple and cheap HUB. I want to be able to access shares on either PC. 

PC1 - Wired Desktop 
PC2 - Wired Desktop

I have;

-Disabled the firewall on both
-Un-ticked simple file sharing and created 1 folder on each PC which I've shared using "Everyone" for permissions and security (full control)
-Run home networking wizard on both PC's
-Enabled NetBIOS over TCP/IP on both PC's

Now;

Each PC can ping each others IP addresses, but not computer names, but are unable to browser to each other via UNC paths. I have tried by IP and computer name. 

Possible Problem;

PC 1 - When I browse to the computer itself i.e. \\PC1 I can view all shared printers / folders, when I try to access them I get "\\PC1\shared is not accessible. You might not have permission..................". This only occurs when trying to access the folders, for the printer and schedule documents, I get no error messages. 

When I run "net view" nothing is listed. When I run "net view 192.168.1.5" (PC1's IP), I get a system error 1231 has occurred. Also, when I got to "view workgroup PCs", "PC1" is not listed, infact, nothing is.

PC 2 - Complete opposite. I can run a net view and the shares are all listed. I can access my own shares with no problems i.e \\PC2\Shared.

So it would appear there is a problem specifically with PC1. I have disabled my NOD32 antivirus and I dont think anything else is running that would cause any issue. I have also restarted about 200 times. 

Please god help me, I work in IT I'm embarrassed to say, but with domains and not workgroups, and I must say, its far bloody easier.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall or properly configure for LAN access any 3rd party firewall(s). 'Disabled' or 'turned off' they often block some things.

Make sure the following services are running (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services). The Startup Type that is on my machine is also indicated below.

Computer Browser Automatic
DHCP Client Automatic
DNS Client Automatic
Network Location Awareness Manual
Server Automatic
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Automatic
Workstation Automatic

For both machines please show ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## dannysmith43 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the swift reply.

All of the above services are running as specified

Just to be clear, independently, both PC's work ok, I get the internet on both with no problems.

All 3rd party apps are disabled, firewall, anti-virus and spyware.

PC 1

C:\>nbtstat -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-29-D5-17-32

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI
Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-29-D4-FB-B3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2007 14:01:47
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2007 15:01:47

PC 2 -

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NUMERO2-3K <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
NUMERO2-3K <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Networking Velocity-Family Giga
bit Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-D3-7D-39
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2007 13:47:36
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2007 14:47:36

Interesting results...


----------



## dannysmith43 (Nov 4, 2007)

Strange, it states that NetBIOS over tcp/ip is disabled, but it is in fact clearly ticked as "enabled" on PC1.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume you mean that NetBIOS is enabled in the WINS part of the TCP/IP properties for the wireless connection, because the nbtstat and ipconfig are sure saying the opposite. Be sure the setting is 'enabled' and not 'default.'

By the way, while not part of the problem, your ipconfigs are indicating that your "very simple and cheap HUB" is actually a router. With a hub you'd be getting APIPA (169.254.x.y) or manually assigning IP addresses.

While I ponder this some more, try these repairs on PC1 to see if the NetBIOS thing gets squared around. If we get NetBOIS working your problems will likely go away.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
*
*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

